# Whats Going On With Storm Chasers



## daviddeschaine (May 26, 2010)

I talk with people all over the country, and what i hear is storm chasers are all over there town, stealing work, and doing some shotty workmanship?

Have you ever heard anything about this during Hale storms, ect...?


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

YES. Although there are some out there that although they are very aggressive in their approach they actually hire mexican roofers who do pretty darn good work.

More often than not though they sign so many home owners up in a short time frame they can't keep up with the work so they hire garbage roofers and siders.


----------



## Slyfox (Oct 30, 2008)

What's going on with insurance companies?

I understand the heart of the economy is to keep money flowing, but dang.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 12, 2011)

This is huge problem in Texas - in Prosper Texas the city council has had to introduce new rules to try and stop what is happening there since they were hit by hail last week. xxxxxxxxxx aim is to prevent this by allowing professional roofers sign-up as part of this unique marketing tool. xxxxxxxxxx will spend the marketing dollars to highlights the professional roofers in the area. When storms hit we will invest specifically in these areas.


----------



## Acubis (Jan 10, 2011)

*Yep*

Absolutely, just happened last year when we had a storm in MI, a few companies actually brought in large trailers and rented land near highway setting up temporary shops. Problem is they are here today gone tomorrow.

AND almost ALL subcontractor for the cheapest bid labor. You can sub contract right but not like this.

www.researchroofing.com


----------



## Kanga Roofing (Jun 8, 2011)

dougger222 said:


> YES. Although there are some out there that although they are very aggressive in their approach they actually hire mexican roofers who do pretty darn good work.
> 
> More often than not though they sign so many home owners up in a short time frame they can't keep up with the work so they hire garbage roofers and siders.


Hmm, Seems like a lucrative idea that is frowned upon.


----------



## mlrslateroofing (Oct 22, 2013)

*Storm Disaster*



daviddeschaine said:


> I talk with people all over the country, and what i hear is storm chasers are all over there town, stealing work, and doing some shotty workmanship?
> 
> Have you ever heard anything about this during Hale storms, ect...?


 Hi Fellow,

It is really pathetic to listen about storm disaster. A mass number of people work in different city to prevent against this natural disaster to rescue people & home renovation.

Thanks.


----------



## MattAngelly (Oct 29, 2013)

*Storm Chasers*

When installing a roof, its the small details that matter, and the storm chasers don’t have the time or the educated crews to pay attention to them. And by the time you discover the mistakes they have made, and try to use your warranty, they will be long gone. A lot of times these companies sprout up overnight, make their money on a big storm, and are out of business before you know it, making your warranty useless. 

You can read all about storm chasers and why they should be avoided here... http://www.solomoncontractingstl.com/solomon-contracting-tips/storm-chasers-how-to-spot-roofing

http://www.solomoncontractingstl.com


----------

